# Frecuencia de operaciòn òptima del 4N25



## jems777 (Jul 14, 2007)

Saludos.

Necesito optoaislar una señal PWM y estoy implementando en mi circuito el 4n25 para ese propòsito.

Requiero por tanto conocer cua l es la frecuencia òptima de operaciòn para este optoacoplador, ya que con 10KHz la señal al otro lado del opto me sale muy deforme.


Muchas Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2007)

Segun la hoja de datos del opto, este deberia funcionar bien a tu frecuencia, intenta variar la corriente del transistor para trabajarlo en otra zona de la curva, aumenta la corriente del transistor como para empezar a probar.


----------



## Patico21 (May 23, 2009)

hola disculpen alguien me puede decir como se conecta el 4n25 o si es posible que me ayuden con algo de información adicional tengo que investigar sobre este tipo de componentes y no encuentro nada concreto


----------



## mabauti (May 23, 2009)

utiliza el buscador de hoja de datos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2009)

http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=optoelectronics+devices
Ooopppssss! el primer y segundo link...que interesante, no?

Que dificil es manejar Google...


----------



## Patico21 (May 23, 2009)

muchas gracias por el link busque el data y me surgio una duda muy grande se supone que el led interno del 4n25 esta activando al fototransistor pero en la distribucion de pines del elemento la base del elemento esta conectado a un pin eso es lo que yo no entiendo seria posible que me ayudaras con eso


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2009)

Patico21 dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias por el link busque el data y me surgio una duda muy grande se supone que el led interno del 4n25 esta activando al fototransistor pero en la distribucion de pines del elemento la base del elemento esta conectado a un pin eso es lo que yo no entiendo seria posible que me ayudaras con eso



La base está disponible por que en algunos casos, para aumentar la velocidad de conmutación del fototransistor, se conecta una resistencia entre la base y masa para evacuar más rapidamente los portadores de carga. Pero no le des bolilla a eso, en el 99% de los casos la base no se conecta.

Saludos!


----------



## Patico21 (May 24, 2009)

a ya ahora si ya entendi me queda mucho mas claro muchas gracia lo voy a tener muy en cuenta


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2009)

Mira esto para mejorar la velocidad de opto-aislador

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/99180/


----------



## erwinchicana (Oct 16, 2010)

hola amigos saben estoy haciendo un proyecto y queria saber cual es la corriente a la que trabaja el fototransistor 4N25, y tal ves cuanto es su resistencia interna,  he buscado en su hoja de datos pero la verdad que no lo entiendo mucho, espero que me puedan ayudar. gracias


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2010)

Los diodos y transistores no tienen resistencia interna, es por eso que no vienen en la hoja de características.
Lo que tienen es una curva de respuesta, como todos los elementos no lineales, que si que viene.


----------



## matias12113 (Oct 13, 2020)

Tengo un optoacoplador 4N25 lo quiero hacer trabajar, como conmutador en una frecuencia de 19000Hz, se puede?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2020)

No son muy rápidos los 4N25. Si querés formas de ondas perfectas....no dá, pero podés probar lo que sale a ver si te sirve.


----------

